# BH for Baby Gibbs :)



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Saturday my husband has passed the BH with Baby Gibbs!  
























































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7ln7PVcUZA

hooooooooooo!! )) 

Hélène


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Comical: 

Cocotte made her BH with Bogdan and the bitch was pregnant at this moment (baby Gibbs litter).

And Bogdan have judged baby Gibbs for his BH  

lolll 

my husband showed his handler book to the judge


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Good job, Gibbs! Congrats to you all


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

grats!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay! Well done gentlemen! And of course Baby Gibbs looks as handsome as ever! Always love your pics.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats!

Baby Gibbs is so handsome!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-I thought baby Gibbs was your dog...


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations! He certainly is a handsome boy.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats! That's a good looking dog! Well done!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

holland said:


> Congrats-I thought baby Gibbs was your dog...


my husband and I sleep on the same pillow.... and we share Baby Gibbs. lollll 

I caress the dog and my husband train the dog lolll


----------

